# nail cutting



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

How often and how much.
Dont want to hurt her


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

When I hold my tiels foot to the side I can see where the blood goes to in the nail. So my partner cuts just the tip off while I hold her. We might do 2 cuts. You don't want to cut to much off because that will cause it to bleed. If that happens you can put flour on it. There are better items out there to stop bleeding but I have been told you can use flour if you don't have these items. When I hold her she is place in a towel so she can bite the towel if she needs to oh and cover the head because move a little less while its dark. Make sure she can still breath though.
Thats how we do it any way.
Good Luck with it


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a video about clipping nails http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOpL7fnB5pc


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Only you can see if her nails need cutting.
If your Fid has pink nails you can see the quick in the nail, if they are gray you may not be able to see the quick.
I would recommend you go to the vet first time round. They will show you how to hold her and how to clip nails. You will need to buy a small pair of nail clippers for animals.
And it is best if there are two of you, one to hold her and one to do the cutting.
How often? Hum, this does depend on how your birdy is kept? Or like my ex Tweety who had deformed feet, she needed her nails done every month or so, as the nails were never in contact anywhere to wear them down.
I think if your birdy is active and out on a play gym with natural branches, or running around in general, the nails should not need trimming at all.
But if your Tiel is caged and not that active, a natural perch, or perches of varying size. May help. Some say cement or sand perches work, but I would be worried if they ate it. You need to check to see that it not sharp sand.
There are those that trim to stop the scratches from the nails when they are climbing over you.
If that was the case then just a nail file to take he very tip off would maybe work.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If you've never done it before DON'T do it yourself, because if you cut too far your bird could bleed to death, instead like clawnz said, take it to a Vet where it'll be done by someone more experienced and it'll be a lot safer!


----------

